# Getting Started Really Short Story



## grepper (Feb 27, 2016)

Sometime in January I purchased a HF 7x10 mini lathe.  I loved what I could do with it!  It had it's issues so:
http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/mini-lathe-slide-screw-mod.42797/

The beginning of this month, February, that little project made me realize that I needed more.  Round stuff was not enough.  I needed a lathe + a mill! Oh, God.

So, I bought a LMS 3990.  Right off the bat I knew I would not be satisfied unless I could cut a radius, and I wondered how to do that on a mil.  So, I started checking out rotary tables.  I was taken aback by how expensive those things are, but would still not do exactly what I wanted.

So in searching around I stumbled on the fact that CNC was actually possible on a smaller scale, and started having a little look-see.  Yikes!  $4,000 minimum... easy to go $6,000+.  Too much!  But, I started seeing mini mill conversions.  Hmmm... 

So, four weeks ago I knew absolutely nothing about this.  Now, four weeks later, here I am writing this, and have learned just enough to get into trouble.  What cool stuff!  What an amazing 4 week journey.  Thanks verybody.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 28, 2016)

May your oddysey continue to be enlightening and enjoyable.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------

